# not 2 b



## Lizzzie (Jun 1, 2010)

Two blue lines on Thursday, very happy. One of the lines was very faint, but it was definitely there, and repeated it. Told them all at work (I have to, because of the x-rays).  

Period today. Nasty tummy ache.  very sad.

My nurse says you still get false +ves on preg tests and it doesn't sound like a mis. 

*deep breath, big sigh, start again*.


----------



## rachelha (Jun 1, 2010)

oh bigs hugs, 

Hope you get a sticky result soon.  I did not realise how stressful ttc could be until we started trying.

Rx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 1, 2010)

Im so sorry hon. Big big hugs xxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Lizzie,

You are not alone....

I expect you are feeling mixed emotions right now and i wanted to offer a ((((big hug)))).

Do you have a regular cycle? How far past period due date were you?

Early m/c are a lot more common than people think and also not very talked about. I also believe that no-one knows their body better than yourself. I find it hard to believe that pregnancy tests will say you are pregnant when you aren't (especially you say you did it twice). If anything, its normally the other way around as there isn't enough of the pregnancy hormone to detect.

Many years ago i had a m/c and was one of the very low points of my life. I m/c at 6 weeks but i went on to have a beautiful little girl (who is now nearly 5)  

I understand that you had to tell work which is why i ask how far past your date were you? When i found out i was pregnant the second time i waited till i was 6 wks but then told only my mum, now hubby and the DSN. When i was 9 weeks i told work (due to the front line job i had then) but we are too trying for another but i personally won't be telling work until 12 weeks as i know how upsetting the whole thing is let alone having to explain it to everyone. I will make my excuses up until this point.

I know we all have different care and depends on any previous medical matters but many T1's have scans at 12 weeks like any other women. The bit prior to this will be meeting with your DSN and giving you that support and advice for the first trimester of your pregnancy.

I shall stop waffling on and if I can be of any further help please don't hesitate to PM me. My thoughts are with you though as in anycase, wanting a baby and having a period is also a horrible time.

Take care 

Bernie xx


----------



## am64 (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry to hear that lizzzie big hugs xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 1, 2010)

Aw, thanks folks. About to make a chocolate cake to cheer hubby up when he gets in. 

Bernie, this is my 2nd period in 3 years.

The last one started 6 weeks ago. The delay is mostly thanks to contraceptive injections recommended by my GP which I stopped over a year ago; I was angry to find out just how long they took to return 

So at least the cycles are back....(assuming it's a cycle, I agree with you about the misses and had never heard of a false +ve preg test, although there are no clots or anything. Guess we'll never know....)


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear your news sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear your news, Lizzie.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry Lizzie, I cant imagine how it feels.

Jus stay positive , worrying about it will just make it less likey to happen. Keep Happy


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I was on the injection a few years back for a couple of months and was also shocked to find out it takes a year to get back to normal. I hope that you get a positive result soon xx


----------

